# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  MXBOX - STANDALONE SL3 hash calc, SL3 nck calc, SD repair, simlock repair, nck calc

## seffari

MXBOX powered by HTI (High Tech Interface) *STANDALONE SX4AUTH, SD REPAIR, SIMLOCK REPAIR,*  *NCK CALC, SL3 HASH CALC and SL3 NCK CALC*     *Buy MXBOX only from:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *MXKEY v3.4 revision 2.0 - MXBOX READY*   *** Initial release which support MXBOX/HTI FLASHER*   *NK(Nokia Service Tool)* *- Added, SIMLOCK_PA idendifier on BUS check option in config* *- Added, STANDALONE SX4AUTH,SD REPAIR,SIMLOCK REPAIR,* *NCK CALC,SL3 HASH CALC and SL3 NCK CALC for MXBOX/HTI FLASHER* *- Added, flash update v11.10.000.2 to setup* *- Fixed, BB5 manual flash erase (NAND)* *- Fixed, Old Infineon flashing bug* *- Fixed, some bugs*  *SL3BF updated to version 3.1* ** support for oclHashcat-lite-0.03 and ighashgpu_v0.80.16.1* *- additional files are required to use this version* *- oclHashcat-lite-0.03 (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])* *- please extract all contents to directory(see readme.txt)* *"\modules\{3EBAF427-9F55-419F-8A75-385DFC651169}\sl3bf\oclHashcat-lite-0.03"* *- ighashgpu_v0.80.16.1 (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])* *- please extract all contents to directory(see readme.txt)* *"\modules\{3EBAF427-9F55-419F-8A75-385DFC651169}\sl3bf\ighashgpu_v0.80.16.1"* *- command line and others option could be adjusted by editing sl3bf.dat at* *"\modules\{3EBAF427-9F55-419F-8A75-385DFC651169}\sl3bf\sl3bf.dat"* *- by default we will use "oclHashcat-lite-0.03", which is support newest AMD GPU(HD6xxx)*    *QCD (CDMA Service Tool)* *- Added, Flashing support for:* *TELEEPOCH based products (Haier C710)* *TECHFAITHWIRELESS based products (Haier C200,C2000,C6200,CG100,C2001,C5000 and soon)* *TCLMOBILE based products (Alcatel OT-203C, Nexian NX981)* *ZTE QSC11x0 products (S168,S189)* *ZTE QSC6030 products (C36X)* *- Added, Patch definition update button from config* *- Added, SPC code extraction from image file* *- Added, ROM,EFS base address detection from image file* *- Added, Auto image base address set for full dump image* *- Added, CDMA NAM read/write support* *- Added, image(bin) file load/save support* *- Added, Copy to clipboard and Paste from clipboard for EFS function* *- Improved, Flashing(Read/Write) speed* *- updated patch definition to version 1.1* *see "modules\{9A05071F-D3A6-484B-8E3E-C6F47311C78C}\supported_phones.txt" for list supported models*     *Supported CDMA phones for Unlock*  *- Huawei*  *#Old Models (Disable MINLock NVM)* *#Unlock by Patch:* *C2206-B102* *C2601-B105* *C2601-B106* *C2606e-B102* *C2606e-B104* *C2607-B105* *C2801-B103* *C2801-B105* *C2801-B106* *C2801-B108* *C2801-B109* *C2801-B110* *C2802-B102* *C2802-B104* *C2802-B106* *C2802-B107* *C2802-B108* *C2802-B109* *C2802-B114* *C2802-B201* *C2806-B103* *C2806-B104* *C2807-B102* *C2807-B103* *C2807-B105* *C2807-B201* *C2807-B301* *C2807-B302* *C2822-B207* *C2906-B105* *C2906-B106* *C3308-B106* *C3308-B107* *C5005-B115* *C5005-B117* *C5100-B102* *C5100-B201* *C5589-B115* *- ZTE* *#Disable MINLock NVM:*  *C322* *C321* *C339* *C306* *C332* *C335* *C330* *C366* *S100* *S130*  *Supported models for unlock by Patch:* *HAIER CM100* *CM100_ID_SMART_ST7735_V2.9* *CM100_ID_SMART_ST7735_V3.1* *HAIER EC5115* *EC5115_ID_ESIA_V2.69* *EC5115_ID_ESIA_V2.68* *HAIER C8989* *C8989-SP-R00.00.26-Flexi* *C8989-SP-R00.00.33-Flexi* *HAIER EC2828* *EC2828-P0.00.17_V00.17-Esia* *HAIER C200* *HTC200MRT02* *HAIER C2000* *HA2000MT06* *HAIER C300* *HAC300MV02* *HAC300MV03* *HAC300MV04A* *HAIER C2030* *HA2030MT04* *HAIER C3010* *HA3010MT06* *HAIER C2040* *HA5000MV06* *HA5000MV05* *HAIER CG100* *HACG100MT04* *HAIER C2040* *HA2040MT04* *HAIER C5100* *C5100-HSP-R00.00.37-MTS* *HAIER C6300* *C6300-HSP-R00.00.36-MTS* *C6300-HSP-R00.00.37-MTS* *ALCATEL OT-203C* *QSC6010-CS08-3350*  [justify][/justify]
[justify]      *MX-KEY*  
[/justify]*official web sites:*   International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (in construction)  Indonesia - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] India - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Russia - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *MX-KEY official support forums:* World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Arabic world: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *NEW - Pakistan:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *NEW*   *NEW - FARSI (Persia/Iran): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *NEW*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

